# mantisMANIA



## MANTISMANIA

so a few months ago i found an interesting article about keeping praying mantis as pets. They are such a beautiful animal i decided why not. so i ordered 5 L3 orchid mantids. now they are all L5. I am very interested in film and directing and i have made a couple videos and will be making many more. I will be putting them up here shortly so check back for some quality videos.

Wyatt


----------



## Rick

Welcome


----------



## Asa

Ohh! Cool! Videos of mantids you mean?


----------



## hibiscusmile

Welcome


----------



## Ian

Hey Wyatt, welcome to the forum...would be really interested to your vids. Do keep us updated!


----------



## robo mantis

Welcome


----------



## MANTISMANIA

> Ohh! Cool! Videos of mantids you mean?


yess but i do other videos as well


----------



## Butterfly

Welcome to the forum!

I got into making movies a year or so ago myself, lol.

Filmed / Narrated / Documented the entire set up process for a pyro show we did on the fourth of July last year in Santa Monica. Fortunately I didnt blow anyone up since I was multi tasking (filming and loading shells the size of my head!!)


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome! I'd love to see your video!


----------



## Manti-Rich

Welcome to the forum: My name is Rich. I also had an idea to have a video made of the Nymphs as they emerge from their Ootheca to, marching as they do into the new world. I think that there is enough visual interest in this to make a short, at least, on the oder of Ants, by Spielberg.

Manti-Rich


----------



## Asa

> Welcome to the forum: My name is Rich. I also had an idea to have a video made of the Nymphs as they emerge from their Ootheca to, marching as they do into the new world. I think that there is enough visual interest in this to make a short, at least, on the oder of Ants, by Spielberg.Manti-Rich


DO IT DO IT DO IT!! :lol:


----------



## Sparky

yay finally "directed" mantid videos


----------



## Black*Fox

Sounds like an awsome idea! I want to be keept updated too, okay!

And now that the whole video excitment is out of me...

WELCOME!!


----------



## Deutschherper

Here's a late welcome from me.


----------



## MANTISMANIA

this is just a quick one i have put up on my website. Hope you enjoy it.

http://web.mac.com/wyattmccallum/iWeb/Site/ORCHIDMANTIS.html

P.S. Let the video load some at the start.


----------

